# Transmission question



## TCHarley (Aug 13, 2006)

How would I go about pulling the pulley off of the transmission? I cant see how this thing would come off since there's no nut on top of the thing. If it matters, its from a murray 1500 commercial series riding mower with a tecumseh 12.5 engine. Thanks!


----------



## Homer D Poe (Jan 6, 2004)

check for set screws on side of pulley, may be covered in crud if dirty.


----------



## TCHarley (Aug 13, 2006)

No screws, no nuthin. No holes in the pulley to run a gear puller through either. Any other way(s)? Thanks for the reply.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

threre is more than likely a snap ring right on the end of the shaft and a key to hold it in place good luck


----------



## TCHarley (Aug 13, 2006)

Got the ring off but I dont see any key on the thing. Just the end of the shaft. What is the key supposed to look like?


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

its actully a half moon key in the shaft and the pulley should have a square keyway in the center next to the shaft if it still wont come off spray with wd-40 and let soak good luck


----------



## TCHarley (Aug 13, 2006)

Im assuming I have to take the key out. How do I get the thing out of there? wrench? Can I just pull it out? Do i have to take the tranny apart? Thanks again


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

you should be able to get pulley off without taking the key out it should just slide off. there will be probably rust holding it on. soak it with wd40 then try taping it off or use a puller.


----------



## TCHarley (Aug 13, 2006)

Tried again to get the pulley off, this time with a large jaw puller which fit nicely but the pulley warped...badly. So after hammering it back into shape, I dont know what to do. I tried tapping, prying, hammering, and now pulling but Im getting nowhere. Any other ideas? I've taken ALL the bolts off the tranny, trying to open the thing up so I can take it out from the shaft and put it in the vice and maybe get some progress from there but it doesnt seem to want to come apart. So, what else ya got? lol. Thanks again.


----------



## big ed (Jul 29, 2006)

sometimes all that can be done is to cut break or burn and destroy parts that refuse to come apart such as wheel hubs pulleys and tiller tines some times you just gotta get plain dog!!#*! mean rust and corrosion cause parts to be come enemies and i would have tried fire to heat the area swell the parts but if a puller is used always as close to the center as possible and holes may have to be drilled and when all else fails 
get the die grinder [sterring wheel puller] good luck


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

wd-40 wasn't cut out for this..... try some pb-blaster.


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

acetelyn torch would do the job!!


----------



## TCHarley (Aug 13, 2006)

...so should I just cut the pulley off at the shaft? If I do that, I'll lose about an inch on shaft inside that pulley and then have to weld the smaller one on I had intended for it. Is there any way to take the shaft and pulley out all together? Not really wanting to buy another tranny; would rather stick with this one while its still working (aside from the destroyed pulley). Thanks again.


----------



## paulwest (Aug 11, 2004)

Never cut off the shaft and weld ---balance problem -- and that safety thing. A mower shop will pull this off at a small price . More than liky it will have to be heated up. PAULS LAWN SERVICE


----------



## powerking (Sep 18, 2006)

Heat, good penetrating oil [PB Blaster etc] and *time* are your friends. If the pulley is toast or you are replacing anyway and time is short carefully cut through the pulley to the shaft to get it off.
Peter


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

well, when life gives you sledgehammers..... i think you can finish the rest of the sentence.


----------

